# Need a place to send my Coyote skins for tanning



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Howdy-

I've got a bunch of Coyote skins and am looking to get them commercially tanned with hair on.

I just dont have time to do them up myself and the company I used to do business with isnt around anymore.

Does anyone know of some tanning services?

I dont need Taxidermy mount quality, just good skins.

Thanks!


----------



## nexttime (Jun 10, 2011)

Yost fur dressing in WI does great work. They take dry skins only.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

www.usafoxx.com
i have had a few pelts tanned and a couple of mountain man hats done also . check em out.


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

Wildlife Gallery in Michigan. Great turn around and the best tan I have used.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

USAFOXX looks pretty good.

Thanks!


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

Pine Ridge Tannery does good work for good price turn around is good also.Do you have them fleshed and flat salted already?


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

Wildlife Gallery does to notch work. One of the softest tans I have seen.


----------

